# bracing and fitting



## src0627 (Jul 11, 2008)

My surg tech went to a conference about bracing for knees and shoulders. He was told that we should be billing a fitting with the braces per the conference.  For example L1832 and L3670 he wants me to bill the brace and the fitting..... the code descprition includes the fitting and adjustments.  Is there something i am not aware of that allows me to bill a fitting....


----------



## mbort (Jul 11, 2008)

How does your office currently charge out for DME?  Are you supplying the braces or do you have a contract with a DME company that supplies your stock and bills the carriers directly?


----------



## src0627 (Jul 11, 2008)

we bill out for braces we supply.


----------



## mbort (Jul 11, 2008)

what codes are you currently using for the DME products in question?


----------



## src0627 (Jul 11, 2008)

the example i listed earlier are the specific codes they discussed at the conference. (the L1832 and L3670). I would just bill the brace dispensed.  If the pt saw the dr that day i would bill and e/m ofcourse.  I am just asking about a pt coming to the office to get a brace. no doc visit. Pt would be fitted and brace would be dispensed. the code states fitting and adjustment included, but at the conference they were told they could bill a code for the fitting as well as the brace. I don't see that this is appropriate....however i said i would check to see if there is something that can be billed.....


----------



## mbort (Jul 11, 2008)

Since the fitting and adjustment are both inclusive of the codes, then additional coding would not be justified, you are already capturing both.

Hope this helps


----------



## src0627 (Jul 11, 2008)

I understand that.......I was only looking to see if anyone else was given this mis-information, or heard of this before.  the conference was a few weeks ago in MN. I think it may be a case of Brace reps giving incorrect info.  or maybe the source misunderstood.

thanks for your time mbort


----------



## SHANNONAOA (Jul 17, 2008)

*Dme 9 Years*

When Patient Comes Into Office Without Being See By Physician You Can Fit Patient With The Brace. But There Is No Fitting Charge. No Exceptions.. The Price Of The Brace Includes Fitting And Adjusting.


----------

